# Advice On Fermenting



## Nathantaylor190 (Jun 27, 2007)

haha
okay so this is gonna sound a little wierd

theres a drink called fruit shoot thats sold in small 200ml bottles and i want to see if i can ferment it.

things i need to know are:

how long will it take,

is a fruit content of 10% enough to ferment

will i have to add sugar



so thats basically it
you have any tips or things you want to say about it?


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 28, 2007)

Check the label to see if sorbate has been added and it likely has. This would be bad news on trying to get a fermentation going.


----------



## Nathantaylor190 (Jun 28, 2007)

okily dokily

so the label did show potassium sorbate added to it

but i got another type of fruit shoot  

its called Fruit shoot 100% and 
under the ingredients list it simply says " Apple Juice from Concentrate"
nothing else

and i think the company is trying to hide something because it says "once opened keep under 5°C and drink within 3 days


----------



## WineCheater (Sep 23, 2008)

I belive you could indeed get fruit shoot to ferment.....but I wonder why you would bother, they are very small and you could achive a much better result for less outlay by fermenting a 100% fruit juice from your local supermarket
heres a link to a decent recipe
http://http://redgrapewine.blogspot.com/ 
This one costs a lot less than the equivalent volume of fruit shoot you would need and the results will be far superior


----------



## oxeye (Sep 28, 2008)

Me thinks Nathan is underage and is simply working with what his lunch money will provide him with.

Aren't you Nathan?!

Does your mother know what you've been up to, Nathan?

oxeye


----------

